# Removing Dissolved Palladium from Silver Cell Electrolyte



## kadriver (Aug 15, 2013)

Here is a short video that shows how I was able to recover the dissolved palladium from my silver cell electrolyte.

The electrolyte turned green instead of the usual blue from dissolved copper.

I tested a sample of the green electrolyte with dimethylglyoxime (DMG) and it tested positive for palladium so I decided to recover the palladium with DMG:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU6Wky0Az94[/youtube]

I have some more silver cell slimes treated with dilute nitric and then cemented onto clean copper wire.

I will re-dissolve the material that cemented out from these slimes and get the palladium (if any) using the same process as in this video.

kadriver


----------



## Lino1406 (Aug 20, 2013)

Instructive!


----------



## kadriver (Aug 23, 2013)

I made another video showing how I purified the palladium salt extracted with DMG from the silver nitrate in this video.

Here is the link to that video - it is posted in the platinum group metals forum:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=19062


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Sep 12, 2013)

hello kad, do you know how much 1g of Dimethylglyoxime (DMG) can collect Pd in grams?

I really don't know the exact formula or that Pd complex; So I can not derive it that way.

Any help is appreciated :mrgreen:


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 12, 2013)

You need about 2.5g DMG to precipitate 1g Pd.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Sep 12, 2013)

samuel-a said:


> You need about 2.5g DMG to precipitate 1g Pd.




Thank you Sam! Your is appreciated :mrgreen:


----------

